# Where to Buy - Dart Frog Species & Morph Guide Posters?



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

Hello!

I would like to spruce up my meager dart frog room with some awesome decoration! I would like to get some large posters, that feature a list of morphs and species of different dart frogs, such as Ranitomeya, Tinctorius, oophaga pumilio, azureus etc!

I saw a thread similar to this, but was from 2013 and didn't want to resurrect it. It mentioned "Chris Miller" was selling the Ranitomeya poster like below

Could those who know please let me know where I can buy these? Happy to support people who do them custom too!

I'm looking for ones like this (not my work, belongs to author):


----------



## Clorein (9 mo ago)

Drachenblut said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like to spruce up my meager dart frog room with some awesome decoration! I would like to get some large posters, that feature a list of morphs and species of different dart frogs, such as Ranitomeya, Tinctorius, oophaga pumilio, azureus etc!
> 
> ...


I've seen some on Amazon and zazzle comes up but I don't know if it's trustworthy


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

Ahhhh.... when "Hi Res" from 10 years ago, zoomed in slightly, looks like a description of secret collectables in the original Doom.


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

Clorein said:


> I've seen some on Amazon and zazzle comes up but I don't know if it's trustworthy


Awesome! DM me with links, please? I cannot seem to find any similar to this (where it lists the morph/locale under the frog)


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

There are a few variants listed on Etsy -- check there. None of the dart morph posters are listed on (USA) Amazon.


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Here's a "recent" facebook post.
Link

Not sure what language the original website that it was sold on is, but have you attempted to contact them?


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

You can buy the Bocas Del Toro one from the photographers` website. 


Direct link to print.


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

Socratic Monologue said:


> There are a few variants listed on Etsy -- check there. None of the dart morph posters are listed on (USA) Amazon.


Hi,
Sorry I've had trouble finding it on Etsy, may I ask you kindly to drop links to them?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Ranitomeya in Captivity V2 - Etsy


This Digital Prints item by ZTHphoto has 97 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Columbus, OH. Listed on Dec 14, 2022




www.etsy.com





This one is cool but I think the taxonomy has been superseded by new research:









The Genus Ranitomeya - Etsy


This Digital Prints item by ZTHphoto has 57 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Columbus, OH. Listed on Dec 28, 2022




www.etsy.com





This one is inexpensive and some people might like it, though the common names on vents and retics are odd:









Poison Dart Frogs Poster Print - Etsy


This Digital Prints item by WildlifeArtbyRoger has 94 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Oakland, CA. Listed on Dec 10, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

Thank you very much @Socratic Monologue !!! I'll see what I can do 

Someday would love the original. By the way, I contacted the person on Ranitomeya on Facebook and they said they would not interested to take a closer picture of, scan or scan & sell, or get prints made of the "coveted" poster I mentioned in my OP, even though I offered to pay for their time and effort. They mentioned it was due to exclusivity, and they have one and were showing it off. So Bourgeoisie ELITIST and GREEDY. Ugh! Grinds my gears sometimes.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Here, the one in your first post is in stock in the UK, and ships overseas:






Books Pricelist







www.dartfrog.co.uk





(scroll down about half way)


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

@Socratic Monologue You are a gentleman and scholar! Thank you! I purchased it just now. Many, many thanks, I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

@Socratic Monologue I owe you a coffee, in between your chopping wood and carrying water.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I'll take that coffee, but it was partially a selfish search that helped me find it, as I ordered one too.


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I'll take that coffee, but it was partially a selfish search that helped me find it, as I ordered one too.


Hah! Hopefully not from the same place, I think they only had 1? Glad you got yours!!! Fantastic.
And yes, if you ever come up here to Canada for one of the reptile Expos let me know when we will meet up and I'll pass you a proper coffee like Tim Hortons. America might "Run on Dunkin" but at least we drink real coffee.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Drachenblut said:


> Hah! Hopefully not from the same place, I think they only had 1? Glad you got yours!!! Fantastic.
> And yes, if you ever come up here to Canada for one of the reptile Expos let me know when we will meet up and I'll pass you a proper coffee like Tim Hortons. America might "Run on Dunkin" but at least we drink real coffee.


Tim Hortons is probably the crappiest coffee ever brewed...I would be embarrassed to think that it represents Canada in any form whatsoever 

As an FYI, the original poster posted here is missing quite a few morphs is is also not updated with new taxonomy. I have it so I can confirm! Zach's most recent poster is the best representation of what is in the hobby right now (for Ranitomeya), and they are all photos from Jared's collection. The "Genus Ranitomeya" poster is also probably the best overall species poster representing the Genus as well. They did a great job on both of those, including an artists representation of a couple species that are not well documented.


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

Chris S said:


> Tim Hortons is probably the crappiest coffee ever brewed...I would be embarrassed to think that it represents Canada in any form whatsoever
> 
> As an FYI, the original poster posted here is missing quite a few morphs is is also not updated with new taxonomy. I have it so I can confirm! Zach's most recent poster is the best representation of what is in the hobby right now (for Ranitomeya), and they are all photos from Jared's collection. The "Genus Ranitomeya" poster is also probably the best overall species poster representing the Genus as well. They did a great job on both of those, including an artists representation of a couple species that are not well documented.


Ok Ok I agree on the coffee lol! It is terrible. Rotten Ronnie's coffee is even marginally better. 😜

May I ask you for a link to Zach's most recent postsr that you mentioned, and the "Genus Ranitomeya" poster you mentioned? Sounds like I should get those too 

Thanks my friend!


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Drachenblut said:


> Ok Ok I agree on the coffee lol! It is terrible. Rotten Ronnie's coffee is even marginally better. 😜
> 
> May I ask you for a link to Zach's most recent postsr that you mentioned, and the "Genus Ranitomeya" poster you mentioned? Sounds like I should get those too
> 
> Thanks my friend!


They are listed above on Etsy already...ZTHphotography.


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

Whoops! You are right. I just didn't know them personally as you do so the name didn't ring a bell initially. Thank you!


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

@Chris S @Socratic Monologue Ok I am being bad... Anyone care to help a guy hunt this poster down?

Also, any idea what the pure white and white/red frog next to it is?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't see it for sale, but I would recommend looking for all instances of it posted online (just search the name "A Multitude of..."), and then follow the leads (contact page owners/authors, image credit holders, and so on).


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Greetings folks! I made the Oophaga histrionica/sylvatica/lehmanni guides back in 2010 I think. At the time, I just did it as a way for me to sort out the different morphs. I posted them on here and people seemed to like them. They are in no way a definitive guide to this amazing group of frogs...just a visual reference. Many morphs and varieties have been discovered/introduced since I made these. 

I have been out of the hobby for many years, mostly due to heavy work hours. I hope to return to the hobby someday if I ever have more time. 
Here are links to the pictures for those who want them.


----------

